# [HU] Gentoo + játék

## ffpp

Ja igen!

Másik legfontosabb:

Ki, és mit játszik Gentoo alatt?

Nem mellékesen: hogyan?

Ha valaki Diablo2-vel sikeres, leírhatná hogyan!

----------

## mindegy

Én a Return to Castle Wolfensteint játszottam, eszméletlen jó darab. Csak emergeltem a rtcw csomagot, s persze kellettek az eredeti játékról a .pak fájlok.

Teljesen jól ment: laptop, PIII 1GHz, 256MB RAM, nVidia Geforce2 Go.

Call of Duty-t próbálta valaki esetleg? Lehet egyáltalán?

Próbáltam régi DOS-os játékokat dosbox-szal, de nem nagyon jött össze. Prince of Persia elég lassú és nincs hang.

C64-es játékokat is próbáltam vice-szal, ez se az igazi.

Minden vágyam, hogy Alone in the Darkot és Another Worldöt játszhassak, aki tudja, hogyan lehet, ne tartsa magában!

(Ja és ha megvan az eredeti DOS-os játék, akkor is szólhatsz, köszi. elég nehéz megszerezni már õket.)

----------

## glad-Simplex

Dosboxon Darklands, Colonization

a DOSEMU sajnos(???) tul gyors a Dosbox meg tul lassu a Syndicate Wars nevu gyongyszemhez,

ha vki tud vmi alternativat v okossagot, szoljon (nemertem 1ebkent miert gyorsabb a dosemu,

hiszen sokkal tobb dolgot tud, pl vesa2.0 stb)

kiprobaltam a racer-t de annyira nem volt izgi

Quake 3 megy rendersen, VMWare meg nemerdekel (olcsobb es 1szerubb 1 windoz sutyiban a vinyo vegen)

ja, alone in the dark: http://www.abandonia.com/games/91/AloneinDark1.htm

another world: http://www.abandonia.com/games/30/AnotherWorld.htm

dosboxxal megy zsirul elvileg mind2

----------

## glad-Simplex

oh, bocsi, most latom h a *@?! ESA levedette mindkettot

csak tudnam mi ertelme levedetni egy ~13 eves jatekot?

----------

## krapansky

Nekem sikerult a legujabb wine-nal  futasra birni a nagy kedvencemet, a Starcraftot. Igaz Battle.Net-ezni valamiert csak egyszer sikerult utana teljesen nem mukodott. De a single megy siman, csak egyszer-ketszer akad, foleg menet allas betoltese utan.

Valaki probalta a hl1-et es a cs-t? Foleg a steames tapasztalatok erdekelnek!

Amugy a linuxos jatekok kozul a transport tycoon-nal (OpenTTD) es a panzer general klonnal (lgeneral) szoktam jatszani m'eg.

----------

## dr_strange

egyre ritkábban foglalkozom játékkal, de ha mégis, akkor  a bzflaget szoktam elővenni egy kis őrjöngésre, szerintem verhetetlen

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> egyre ritkábban foglalkozom játékkal, de ha mégis, akkor  a bzflaget szoktam elővenni egy kis őrjöngésre, szerintem verhetetlen

 

Egyetértek. Bár mostanában nem sok sikerélményem van, nagyon szeretem  :Smile: 

Másrészt főleg Playstation játékokat játszottam Linux alatt, az ePSXe-vel, ami sokkal gyorsabb és stabilabb, mint vindóz alatt.

Meg Nethack-et és SLASH'EM-et  :Cool: 

----------

## sztaniol

Sziasztok! 

Kb. egy honapja használok Gentoo-t, nagyon meg vagyok elégedve vele. Mondhatom túlzás nélkül, hogy amióta használom, megtizszereztem a Linux tudásomat. Nem nagyon volt időm komolyabb (értsd nagyobb) játékokkal játszani, föleg azért mert még nem használok wine-t és cedega-t. Viszont van egy nagyon jó játék, amit mindenkinek ajánlok , de főleg a billiárd kedvelőknek: Foobillard, ezen a cimen elérhető: http://foobillard.sunsite.dk/

Kicsi játék, egy mega körül van és OpenGl-t használ, szinte felér egy kereskedelmi játékkal. Az elején nagyon idegesített a  kezelése, de miután megszoktam, nagyon élvezhető lett.

----------

## wrekno

Quake III

Csak ezzel játszom, semmi mással. Stabilabb jóval, mint a windózos verzió, viszont van itt is egy-két idegesítõ dolog a billenytûzettel, egérrel... azért szeretem  :Cool: 

----------

## zaqrack

mindenekelőtt Stunts, DosBox-ban.  :Smile: 

Stunts 4ever  :Smile: 

másodsorban OpenTTD. Az új verziók már nagyon jók a hatalmas térképekkel és multiplayerrel.  

futottak még: Marbleblast, QuakeIII, Neverwinter Nights, Aknakereső  :Smile: 

[/url]

----------

## csab

Ritkán játszom, de ha igen, akkor gnugo, vagy esetleg Four-in-a-row. Van még openttd is a gépen, de nem merem elindítani, mert olyankor egy napig csak azzal játszom, nem bírom abbahagyni.

----------

## testerlnx

Neverwinter Nights + kiegészítõi, single-ben, és internet-en multiban, talán most kezdek neki egy magyar persistent world-nek.

Meg sokat nyomom az Enemy Territory : True Combat mod-ot ami egy nagyon jó real  fps. Az enemy territory : true combat benne

van a portage -ben. A Neverwinter meg vett játék, és gyári CD-rõl meg a letöltött linux kliensbel lett telepítve. Mind kettõt csak ajánlani tudom  :Smile: 

----------

## testerlnx

 *zaqrack wrote:*   

> mindenekelõtt Stunts, DosBox-ban. 
> 
> Stunts 4ever 
> 
> 

 

Istennõ vagy  :Smile:  Végre stunts-ozhatok egy kicsit  :Smile: 

----------

## testerlnx

Amúgy elkezdtem a Fallout 1. -et is nyomni magyaritással xdosemu alatt, egyenlõre kíválóan fut  :Smile: 

----------

## ffpp

 *testerlnx wrote:*   

> Amúgy elkezdtem a Fallout 1. -et is nyomni magyaritással xdosemu alatt, egyenlõre kíválóan fut 

 

Az nagyon-nagyon király!!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## testerlnx

Az biza  :Wink: 

Amúgy a Fallout 2. meg a cvswinex-el fut nálam.

Nem tudja vki, hogy a rendeteg winex verzió közül melyik mit

 támogat?

Én a http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_WineX_CVS leirtak szerint

 raktam fel a GetCVSWineX_Pthreads -est, de így nem nagyon

 bírtam feltelepíteni pl az Arx Fatalis-t, meg a Diablo2-t sem  :Sad: 

Szóval a cvs winex amit tag nélkül checkout-olok a

 :pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot  pwd:cvs -ról az

 mit tud?

Érdemes esetleg elõfizetni a transgaming-nél a prepackage-elt verzióra,

 vagy elvileg ezt is be lehet lõni?

----------

## ffpp

 *testerlnx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nem tudja vki, hogy a rendeteg winex verzió közül melyik mit
> 
>  támogat?
> ...

 

Erről tényleg írhatna valaki valami okosat!

 *testerlnx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> így nem nagyon
> 
>  bírtam feltelepíteni pl a Diablo2-t sem 
> ...

 

szívem csücske egyszer már futott nálam sok gentoo telepítéssel ezelőtt, de sajna tényleg fogalmam sincs, hogy hogyan is csináltam  :Embarassed: 

----------

## MrPrise

Én Enemy Territory-t szoktam játszani.

Nincs klánom ha esetleg valaki akar alakítani egyet  :Smile: 

Főként a Ludo-n vagyok MrPrise[HUN] néven.

Azért itt mert itt van hang amikor messziről meglövök valakit (kár hogy több szerveren nincs ez). Ha fejen akkor fémes a hang. Azt szeretem hallani ha mesterlövészkedek  :Smile: 

----------

## ldave

zsnes és sok-sok játék hozzá. Kedvenc a Final Fantasy III (ami 6 :Smile:  és a Zelda.

----------

## MrPrise

Nekem most az OpenTTD  :Smile: 

Ill DOSBox alatt a Constructor.

----------

## escie

en ut2004-gyel jatszom gentoon, de inkabb a reorchestra nevu mod-dal. ez ilyen masodik vilaghaborus temaju, realisztikus jatek. akit erdekel ez a "vilag", erdemes kiprobalnia, szvsz a legjobb jatek ebben a temakorben. sok linuxos jatekossal is talalkozni a netes meccseken...

a masik nagy kedvencem a racer.

ez egy igen igeretes autoszim, de ahogy nezem a linuxos verzio fejlesztese elegge el van feledve. ahogy latom, egy ember fejleszti az egeszet.

amugy nagyon realisztikus jatek ez is, sok letoltheto palyaval, es autoval.

fent van meg az openttd, durvan addiktiv jatek, valoban...  :Very Happy: 

a masik itthoni gepen a doom3 is megy szepen, bar azzal nem en jatszok, hanem ocsem.

jahh, a ket klasszikus, meg nem is emlitettem: barrage, foobillard...

----------

## krapansky

nwn-re kaptam ra nagyon, gyakran sakk (xboard+crafty) (az elozo hozzaszolasom felsoroltakon kivul  :Smile: )

 :Question:  amugy kerdezem azoktol, akik be tudtak loni a midi rendesen igy az openttd zenevel elvezik, hogyan csinaltak, mert nekem nem nagyon sikerult meg eddig (au8830 kartya)

----------

## mindegy

Még én se állítottam be magamnak, de már utánanéztem, hogy hogyan kellene:

Gentoo ALSA Guide: Setting up MIDI support

A timidity++ csomag kell nekem, ha nincs hardveres MIDI szintetizátor a hangkártyádon, akkor neked is.

Az Alone in the Darkot megtaláltam BitTorrenten, s azt szeretnék játszani. De még nem foglalkoztam vele, mert a dosemu-t és/vagy a dosbox-ot rendesen be kell állítani és nem volt elég idõm elmélyedni.

----------

## krapansky

 *mindegy wrote:*   

> Még én se állítottam be magamnak, de már utánanéztem, hogy hogyan kellene:
> 
> Gentoo ALSA Guide: Setting up MIDI support
> 
> A timidity++ csomag kell nekem, ha nincs hardveres MIDI szintetizátor a hangkártyádon, akkor neked is.
> ...

 

az a durva, hogy az a kartya, ami nekem van (Diamond Monster MX300) van minden, csak ezekszerint nem hasznalja ki az alsa  :Sad: , pedig felraktam a timidity-t most mar, sot az openttd a megfelelo kapcsoloval inditom, de semmi eredmenye  :Sad: 

dosboxot konnyebb belonni, mint a dosemut, amugy ha mar az ilyen regi klasszikusoknal jarunk, valaki probalt vice-al c64-es jatekokat?  :Smile: 

----------

## mindegy

Én próbáltam vice-szal, de elég gáz volt, úgyhogy leszedtem. Lassú és akadozó, hangot nem kaptam.

Lehet, hogy csak jól be kellett volna állítani, de azóta megvan a a PC-s verziója a játéknak, így inkább azt használom.

Én sajnáltam rá az idõt, de te adhatsz egy esélyt, mert mûködik.

----------

## mindegy

Na, felraktam a timidityt, beállítottam rendesen a dosboxot, igaz majdnem minden játékhoz különbözõ konfig kell.

Tök jól megy vele az Another World, Alone in the Dark 1-2, Prince of Persia, Defender of the Crown, Blaster.

A Terep2-t viszont sehogy se tudtam belõni! Elindul, de nagyon-nagyon lassú, s nem reagál a billentyû-lenyomásokra. Ha valaki tudja a megoldást, szóljon izibe!

----------

## MrPrise

DOSBoxFE-t is rakd fel.

----------

## mindegy

Megnéztem ezt a dboxfe-t, de igazából nincs rá szükségem. Nem probléma a konfig fájlok szerkesztgetése, szívesen csinálom így, s parancssorból pedig simán meg tudom hívni a megfelelõ konfiggal a dosboxot.

Most csak az jelent problémát, hogy ki kell kísérletezni, a Terep2-nek milyen beállítások felelnének meg.

```
HARDWARE REQUIREMENTS

 486 DX4/100 processor

 2 MB RAM

 VGA card (and monitor)

 about 400K disk space

 keyboard

 at least an ADLIB compatible sound card for sound

SOFTWARE REQUIREMENTS

 MS-DOS 5.00 or later

 XMS driver (HIMEM.SYS)

 (do not use any EMS drivers, such as EMM386 or QEMM)

 at least 600K low memory
```

----------

## MrPrise

 *mindegy wrote:*   

> Megnéztem ezt a dboxfe-t, de igazából nincs rá szükségem. Nem probléma a konfig fájlok szerkesztgetése, szívesen csinálom így, s parancssorból pedig simán meg tudom hívni a megfelelõ konfiggal a dosboxot.

 

Ja, ok azt hittem a sok külön config file a gond.

----------

## sayusi

 *ffpp wrote:*   

> Ja igen!
> 
> Mï¿½sik legfontosabb:
> 
> Ki, ï¿½s mit jï¿½tszik Gentoo alatt?
> ...

 

TermÃ©szetesen transport tycoon vagy hÃ­vjuk openttd -nek. mÃ©g surmÃ³ koromban '96 tÃ¡jÃ©kÃ¡n napokat Ã¼ltem elÅtte  :Smile: 

mostanÃ¡ban a nwn -t nyomom linux alatt, de ehhez nem a gentoo csomagot hasznÃ¡lom. sokkal jobb teljesÃ­tmÃ©nyt Ã©s szebb kÃ©pet ad, mint ringyÃ³z alatt...

----------

